# Mehrere WLAN Verbindungen unter XP?



## D-Fence (25. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Schlepptop:

Ich habe zu Hause ein WLAN, für das ich immer angeben muss bei "Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung" welche IP, Gateway und DNS Server er nehmen soll.

Ich habe aber auch an der Uni ein WLAN, für das diese Einstellungen natürlich nicht gehen, heisst, ich muss immer wieder in die Eigenschaften und das ändern.

Bei Kabelverbindungen gibts ja die möglichkeit, mehrere Verbindungen zu erstellen und dann halt nur die zu aktivieren, die grad benötigt wird. 

Für WLANs habe ich da nirgends einen Weg gefunden....oder gibt es vielleicht einfache Batch Dateien, die beim Ausführen die Daten setzen oder löschen?


//Edit: Der Laptop hat XP Home (jaja, ich weiss, war dabei )

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## Tobias Menzel (25. April 2005)

Hmm... die meisten (wenn nicht alle) Konfugurationsprogramme erlauben doch das Anlegen mehrerer Profile? Ich schalte sowohl beim Lappie als auch beim PDA einfach zwischen den gespeicherten Einstellungen um.

Gruß
.


----------



## ernibernie (1. Mai 2005)

Hi, warum kannst Du nicht die Wlaneinstellungen von der UNI auch zuhause übernehmen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Mai 2005)

ernibernie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi, warum kannst Du nicht die Wlaneinstellungen von der UNI auch zuhause übernehmen?



Man hat nur bei den wenigsten Routern die Möglichkeit die IP des Routers zu ändern.
Wenn dann noch Port Weiterleitungen im Spiel sind tritt das Problem auf das viele Router nur auf bestimmte IP Ranges weiterleiten können.
Bei mir zB geht es nur auf 192.168.2.x

Übrigens mit dem Wlan Manager der in Windows XP Integriert ist kann man mehrere Profile anlegen, die werden sogar ja nachdem welches Netzwerk verfügbar ist automatisch geswitcht.
Von den Tools die von Herstellern bei den Karten mitgeliefert werden halte ich nicht so viel, die meisten sind doch sehr eingeschränkt und fressen nur unnötig Speicherplatz.
Die von Siemens zwingen PCs sogar schnell mal in die Knie :/


----------



## Rasenkantenstein (28. August 2007)

Möglicherweise stelle ich mich da ein bisschen dämlich an, aber wo genau ist denn der Profilmanager von XP aufzurufen und wie kann man dort vor allen Dingen die jeweiligen IPs ändern?


----------

